# Shooting at a 4cm diameter bottle cap



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

It was night, the kids where in bed, my wife was watching tv.....So I taught, Why not?

I started shooting at the bottom of a can, and then I saw this cap from a juice bottle, it was 4 cm in diameter. So I made the setup in my catchbox I took my phone and made this little video.

I was shooting with 11mm marbles, with single theraband gold, at 10 meters. In the vid I took 10 shots, I made 4 hits, but to make a shorter video, It only took the first 4 shots.

Cheers!


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Good shooting, enjoyed your video.

Nice slingshot too

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool little video. And good shooting


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, you're much better than I...bestante major que yo! Que puntaria!! (what an aim). Gracias para compartir. (thanks for sharing). This week my targets are tuna cans, about 10cm diameter at 15 meters. I hit about 4 times out of ten, on a good day, about 6. One issue is that my fork obliterates the target so I have to guess where it is. I don't like 10 meters, I like more distance than that...life is a trade off. The other issue obviously is varying my anchor point slightly each shot...something I can't seem to eliminate. A 1mm variance in anchor point of 30 inches draw (76.2cm) means the variance of impact at 10 meters is 13cm off center impact. 3 mm of anchor point error means 3.9 cm of impact error and so on.

distance in cm divided by draw length in cm = how many draw lenths in the range.
1000cm (10 meters) divided by 76.2 = 13.12 draw lengths in the range of 10 meters.
To figure the impact error, multiply the number of draw lengths by the error in anchor point.
13.12 x .1cm error in anchor point (1mm) = 1.31 cm for each mm of anchor point error for a 30 inch (76.2cm) draw at 10 meters range.

That's just using a simple formula used in old artillery batteries for sighting error down the barrel of a black powder year 1700-1800s cannon.

So if I miss a 10 centimeter target at 10 meters it means I had an anchor point error of that which would deviate 5 cm from center of target...back figuring, that's an anchor point error of almost 4mm.

If I miss a 10 cm target at 15 meters, it figures to an error in anchor point exceeding 2.5mm...not a lot of margin of error. Think about it, one must hold the same each time within 2.54mm of error, 1/10th of an inch (!!) to hit or even nick a tuna can at 15m.

This means that card cutters and match lighters have a fraction of milimeter consistency in anchor point error and very very slight errors to no errors in other factors such as draw length consistency, actual wobble, pouch pinch consistency and release consistency, frame angle to the target on both X and Y axes, lots of variables. In short, to light a match and cut a card takes the very utmost in consistency. That's if they can light a match or cut a card every single time...which they can't.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting BAT, cool video! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

wickerman said:


> Good shooting, enjoyed your video.
> 
> Nice slingshot too
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Thanks Wickerman!! Glad you enjoyed the video!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Cool little video. And good shooting


Thanks SOTR!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Well, you're much better than I...bestante major que yo! Que puntaria!! (what an aim). Gracias para compartir. (thanks for sharing). This week my targets are tuna cans, about 10cm diameter at 15 meters. I hit about 4 times out of ten, on a good day, about 6. One issue is that my fork obliterates the target so I have to guess where it is. I don't like 10 meters, I like more distance than that...life is a trade off. The other issue obviously is varying my anchor point slightly each shot...something I can't seem to eliminate. A 1mm variance in anchor point of 30 inches draw (76.2cm) means the variance of impact at 10 meters is 13cm off center impact. 3 mm of anchor point error means 3.9 cm of impact error and so on.
> 
> distance in cm divided by draw length in cm = how many draw lenths in the range.
> 1000cm (10 meters) divided by 76.2 = 13.12 draw lengths in the range of 10 meters.
> ...


Well Thanks for the compliment Chuck!! Gracias por el cumplido!! I am improving my aim as I practice more and more, right now I think I´m just like you, in a goo day, I can hit 6 or 7 out of ten to a soda can at 10 meters. Before I made the video with the 4cm target, I started hiting 2 or 3 times out of 10 shots, Then when I recorded the video, I was surprised to hit the cap in the first shot!! I missed the second, then made a hit in the 3 and 4 shots, then missed, and about the eight shot I made my fourth and final hit of that round of 10.

And interesting formula for sighting, thanks for sharing, I thing I´m shooting more accurately since I have more consistency in my anchor point, draw length and release, and since I started to lean my head a little to the front (just like you do when looking thru a rifle telescope), and placed my anchor point just below my eye.

Cheers!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting BAT, cool video! :thumbsup:


Thanks Rockslinger!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Charles said:


> Very nice shooting!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting!!!!!! I also liked your backstop, hood idea


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting!!!!!! I also liked your backstop, hood idea


Thanks Tag! glad you liked!!!

You can see more of my backstop here: Catch Towel "The box is optional"

Cheers!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Que tal Bat?

I am happy to see one of your videos! Great shooting man!

I love bottle caps, I think they were born more to be a target than to close the bottle 

Cuidate amigo

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool slingshot and thanks for that video 
Cheers


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Volp said:


> Que tal Bat?
> 
> I am happy to see one of your videos! Great shooting man!
> 
> ...


Mi compadre Volp!!!

Thanks!!! I wanted to make slingshots videos, because here in México, we don't have as many as in the US, when I saw your vids, they inspired me to make my first, so, here I am!!

Indeed!!! those bottle caps can hold much more damage than cans!! and you can make spinners with them!!! They are fun to shoot!!!

Igual mi estimado Volp!!! ánimo!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

leon13 said:


> Cool slingshot and thanks for that video
> Cheers


You are welcome Leon!!! I´m glad you liked the video, I sure make some more in the near future.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the video Bat, looks like you've got that design and your shooting nailed. Thats slingshot will be in its element next week


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: eres una maquina !!!!! :wave:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> Thanks for the video Bat, looks like you've got that design and your shooting nailed. Thats slingshot will be in its element next week


Thanks Monkeyboab, I´m still tweaking my desing to make it a better shooter. But I have to say, I didn't catch the "Thats slingshot will be in its element next week" thing :what:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :king: eres una maquina !!!!! :wave:


Jajaja gracias Alfshooter!!! todavia estoy lejos de donde quiero estar, pero sigo practicando!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

BAT said:


> monkeyboab said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the video Bat, looks like you've got that design and your shooting nailed. Thats slingshot will be in its element next week
> ...


Halloween ;0)


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > monkeyboab said:
> ...


Of course!!! :slap: jajajaja

Cheers!


----------

